
NBA Jam video game designer rigged the Bulls to lose close games to the Pistons - blinding-streak
https://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/bulls/ct-chicago-bulls-nba-jam-detroit-pistons-20200630-2m35euwvojgwjlrz5kne2p344a-story.html
======
blinding-streak
[http://archive.vn/lbLAT](http://archive.vn/lbLAT)

